# Sabbat Crusade now on sale



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_Sabbat Crusade_ is now up for sale on the BL website, 1200 copies available. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/sabbat-crusade.html


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

It is a good anthology - probably the best from BL, this year. Abnett's, French and Bowden stories are awesome and spot on for future novels :grin:


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

The eBook version is available now: http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/sabbat-crusade-ebook.html

Anyone care to do a quick spoiler-free synopsis of the included stories?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Haven't read them all yet. But from the forewords, Abnett doesn't believe that the anthologies should be 'optional' and as such, three of his shorts and one from his wife, are all set after Salvations Reach and from him are quite big plot points. Having read them, I agree.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Haven't read them all yet. But from the forewords, Abnett doesn't believe that the anthologies should be 'optional' and as such, three of his shorts and one from his wife, are all set after Salvations Reach and from him are quite big plot points. Having read them, I agree.


His first anthology _Sabbats Worlds_ felt rather optional and just as expanded fluff on already established characters. Will this book be available to the general audience later on?


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

I didn't mind the first, but i'd want this to be significantly better (and the needed-plot might do just that) for me to purchase this edition. Will keep an eye out for spoiler free thoughts in here


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Finished it today. Well worth the read I'd say, you get plenty of character interactions between the Ghosts. And at least one major plot point for The Warmaster is established.

I just noticed the eBook version doesn't seem to have an index (which sucks when you want to do a quick synopsis of each story).


----------

